
Teaching evolution  Univ of Kentucky: There are some students I’ll never reach - kposehn
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2015/03/teaching_human_evolution_at_the_university_of_kentucky_there_are_some_students.single.html?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=iosapp
======
brownbat
I will say one thing for creationism, I learned more about evolutionary theory
from The Index to Creationist Claims[0] than I did from most of my biology
courses.

Glad to hear the professor has a lecture on the answers to common attacks.

I knew one professor who would provocatively argue to his colleagues that they
should "teach the controversy." He'd wait for a few faces to turn red before
slyly adding, "especially the part about why evolution wins."

[0]
[http://www.talkorigins.org/indexcc/list.html](http://www.talkorigins.org/indexcc/list.html)

